# For Bremerton/Kitsap County WA feeders



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know how many of you are aware of this place, but we just found it last week. It is called Minder Meats and it is located in Bremerton, WA. My husband went in and asked for a price list and mentioned the dogs. Upon hearing that he was looking for dog food, they gave him a specific list:

Chicken Backs: 20lb case - $9.25/case at 46c/lb
40lb case - $16.30/case at 40c/lb

Chicken Necks: 40lb case - $25.00/case at 62c/lb

Chicken Livers: 30lb case - $34.40/case
5lb box - $8.00/box

Jumbo Chicken Wings: 40lb case - $47.90/case
10lb bag - $13.00/bag

Turkey Necks: 30lb case - $22.55/case

Beef Hearts: 60lb case - $67.00/case

The website is mindermeats.com if anyone wants to check them out for themselves. The price list also says that there is much more available upon request. I emailed them and got a response from the same woman who my husband talked to the day he went in. I asked her what other types of things they could get and she said, "You name it, we probably have it and if we don't, I can most likely order it for you." I also asked her what other types of MEATS they could get besides the every day chicken, pork, turkey, beef, etc. and she says that there are so many things they could order that they couldn't make a whole list. I think it's worth checking out if you live in the area. I know that I certainly will be. 

I hope this has helped anyone who is looking for a potential new source in the area!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW...those are AMAZING prices!! ESPECIALLY compared to my local 2 butchers!! I might put in an order via you if/when we meet up again!LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What are your local butchers like?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

At the one Ive talked to about specific prices as follows:
(and all these prices where for the 40-45lbs box!)

Chicken Necks .99/lbs

Turkey necks 1.09/lbs

Chicken leg 1/4s 1.29/lbs
(those where their cheapest cuts of meats!! And they make their own "pet food" using...and I QUOTE "Any and all scraps from specific protein sources."!! Made me nauseous just thinking about how much bone and organ that has to be!!)

The other one I emailed(as they are a little farther away so I cant just drive down there) and she said that 1.49 for their chicken leg quarters where their cheapest cut of meat out of all of their proteins!! (And for the "scraps" she said "we use all of our eatable scraps for our own ground pet food....the others are NOT eatable, therefor not for pick up or sale!")

I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, that is a nice deal. I go to Plymouth Poultry in south Seattle every couple of months. Turkey heart is .59, turkey neck is .78, chicken quarters are about.70, duck neck is .86, chicken backs are .56 and frames are .42 or the other way around, beef heart is 1.19. If anyone needs anything from them I am going Friday or Monday this week and can add stuff to my order.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Wow, that is a nice deal. I go to Plymouth Poultry in south Seattle every couple of months. Turkey heart is .59, turkey neck is .78, chicken quarters are about.70, duck neck is .86, chicken backs are .56 and frames are .42 or the other way around, beef heart is 1.19. If anyone needs anything from them I am going Friday or Monday this week and can add stuff to my order.


I need to start going there! Hmmm...let me look at finances and I will figure out what I can afford!! Ill PM you Liz!:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Wow, that is a nice deal. I go to Plymouth Poultry in south Seattle every couple of months. Turkey heart is .59, turkey neck is .78, chicken quarters are about.70, duck neck is .86, chicken backs are .56 and frames are .42 or the other way around, beef heart is 1.19. If anyone needs anything from them I am going Friday or Monday this week and can add stuff to my order.


we are emptying out our freezers, so next time you go....i would take you up on your kind offer....we just have too much and as much as i don't mind a little freezer burn...too much is simply too much...

i believe this is what happens the first year of feeding raw.....i was like a kid in a candy store.....

i can't believe the self control i've had with the database orders for the co op....i'm very proud that i limited myself to venison LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wish - we had so many extra dogs come through and two litters of pups we barely have a chance to let things freeze (LOL), It is all good though and now things are calming down. We will be taking my blue merle collie to get bred in September as her co-owner wants a pup out of her to show (or two) then I am on sabbatical for a couple of years as I have my own to show. It will be so nice to only have the 4 collies and sheltie to feed. Maybe I can get to the point where something gets freezer burn. I will probably head back out to Plymouth in September andd November to stock up for winter.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I wish - we had so many extra dogs come through and two litters of pups we barely have a chance to let things freeze (LOL), It is all good though and now things are calming down. We will be taking my blue merle collie to get bred in September as her co-owner wants a pup out of her to show (or two) then I am on sabbatical for a couple of years as I have my own to show. It will be so nice to only have the 4 collies and sheltie to feed. Maybe I can get to the point where something gets freezer burn. I will probably head back out to Plymouth in September andd November to stock up for winter.


keeping in mind that i have two dogs and you have 107.....

if you pick me up, i'll go with you in september or november.....

my driving days are erratic at best these days..


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I was just at Minder Meats yesterday and saw their sign saying "Raw Dog Food" I didn't have a chance to go in and check it out, but I figured it would all be by the case. Thanks for posting the prices. I can't buy that much, just having one small dog and no separate freezer. So, off to the grocery store I go for my stuff......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder if they sell whole animals, like goats and lambs....slaughtered....

we got a goat cut six ways from willamette valley, in oregon and that goat was awesome.

i wonder if your people would do a lamb or dog sheep or goat that way..and how much it would cost.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I like the sound of this place because they will sell you what you want and they don't grind anything. It actually says on their price list that ground dog food is not available. Everything they sell for dogs is what we would feed. Other than the marrow bones. They sell those, but since none of us really buys them, I didn't list the prices. If anyone DOES want them, I can post them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

will they sell goats and dogsheep and rabbits intact but without fur...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know. I will ask next time I go in.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ah, you're a lovely woman.....if they have a price list of any kind.....do you suppose they would give you a copy?

because bremerton is a lot closer to me than portland.....and if i can get what i want there...i'd rather...then i can come and steal your dog.....LOL


----------



## Rowdy Buddha (Jun 11, 2011)

magicre, do you have a source in Portland that you wouldnt mind sharing? 

Thank you


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rowdy Buddha said:


> magicre, do you have a source in Portland that you wouldnt mind sharing?
> 
> Thank you


it's a source that anyone can buy meat and other stuff from...it's called willamette valley....outside of portland.

if you're in oregon, join our co op and get lots of goodies....for all kinds of sources...

WAzzuOR_BARF : Washington/Oregon BARF


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> ah, you're a lovely woman.....if they have a price list of any kind.....do you suppose they would give you a copy?
> 
> because bremerton is a lot closer to me than portland.....and if i can get what i want there...i'd rather...then i can come and steal your dog.....LOL


Why thank you  I wrote down everything from their dog list, but I can send you the prices for other things when I find them out. I plan on finding out a lot more prices for other things. We only got the list specifically for the dog food, but I can see if they have anything else. You can also email them. I think maybe I'll email them when I get a chance. My email account is acting up so I can't at the moment, but Nick IS going to have a day off this weekend so I'll either email them when that starts working again, or he and I will go in and ask. I'd love to be able to buy whole animals as well.

And it sounds like I shall never be able to let Buck out of my sight again. Hahaha


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that would be awesome.....if you want, you can use the private message feature on this board, or i'll be glad to pm you my email addy and we can exchange info...

honey and i were going to take a ride over to this place this weekend, but if we end up moving in a few years.....i want to look at this place in issaquah....not even sure i can spell it....lol....so we were thinking of just looking at it....

or we will go food shopping and do nothing this weekend for he just got back from a road trip to portland and has to get ready to go to hawaii....with his boss....sigh.

as to buck? it's your own fault for getting a dog that is sooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Well gee! Forgive me for not wanting an ugly dog! Hahaha.

I found out some more prices of various things:

"I will give you an “average” price. Since prices shift weekly it may vary from this quote…It usually isn’t a huge difference but just keep that in mind.

Beef Liver
30# case
$36.00

Beef Kidney
55# case
$55.00

Pork Neck Bones
30# case
$27.00

Pork Brain
12/1# case
$40.00

Green (Omassum) Tripe
22# case
$60.00

Ox Lips
35# case
$55.00

Beef Heads
2 per box
*must buy both heads
$58..00/box

Beef tongue
1# Average
$6.00 each

Beef Neckbone
30# case
$39.00

Beef Heart
55# case
$69.00

Goat
Cut Up
26-35# each
$3.89/lb.

Lamb Necks
60# case
$194.00

Pig Head
2/case
*must buy both
$1.15/lb.

Whole & Cut up Rabbits
12 per case
Limited supply available - sometimes it takes me 3 weeks before they show up
22# average case
$8.29/lb.

Mutton
6 way cut
45# case
$150.00

We can get ostrich and kangaroo but it’s very expensive and the price varies. If you are serious about getting some in I will look into pricing.

I can get a whole lamb (just says carcass so I don’t know if the skin is on or off) $7.09/lb.

I have lots of fish but no mackerel and no sardines.

All these special order items must be paid in full upon ordering."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow..some of their prices are pretty okay.....

but the goat six ways, i can get for 2.45 per pound at willamette in portland

same with the mutton....

don't think i will ever feed pork brain LOL

ox lips...now that sounds awesome, but i have two little dogs.....we'd need split a case and maybe split with a few others.....what do you think 

no beef heads for this girl.....

the tongue isn't bad, but i'd have to look at plymouth poultry (file is on the co op site)
or willamette in portland...

rabbits are 3 something at willamette...

i'll email you this weekend with some other prices but for you, this would work out pretty well, considering how close it is to you....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re,
Goat was in the 2.50 per pound range at Plymouth but I haven't checked recently. It would save some gas though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have found other places with cheaper rabbit and guinea pig. I wouldn't mind doing the beef heads, to be honest. I might ask the farmer who is butchering in September for his cow's head...

No pork brain for me either. 

I think that we would be sticking mostly with the stuff they have on their printed list (my first post on the thread) but I wouldn't mind ordering some of the various things they have available every once in a while. I would order beef heads for something like Christmas. You know, I imagine that a bovine head would give a person quite a fright if they were to open my freezer... Our friends are always digging around in our fridge and freezer for something to eat. Maybe I'll order a beef head and put it right out in front...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Animal Head*

I have always been tempted to order a beef, pig or sheep head just for the shock factor but have yet to follow through. Maybe this winter when they can stay outside and enjoy their feast.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think I really need one. It may stick around as a freezer decoration for a while. When you have a house full of Sailors every weekend, you get to Monday and you have no food! Maybe it will even keep them out of my kitchen... I love them, but they aren't the most careful bunch.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, I cant wait to get our 1 or 2 calve heads!! Im SOOO going to have to have at least one of the brother-in-laws into the "dog" freezer with it/them poised perfectly!:tongue1: :lol: :dance:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re,
> Goat was in the 2.50 per pound range at Plymouth but I haven't checked recently. It would save some gas though.


which is not a bad price at all....i think, when i got goat from willamette, it was like 2.45/ pound...

i wonder if plymouth poultry goat is new zealand, also....this goat that i got was....and i'm just about finished with it...

i want another one...and i want a sheep, too...without all that fat....

i've decided on the proteins i want to feed....because i went totally nuts that first year, which i guess people do...

it's almost embarrasing that i have two and a half freezers and we humans have one drawer....and i have dogs who eat a total of a pound a day LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I need to find somewhere around here with cheap goat.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I need to find somewhere around here with cheap goat.


Mine will be decently cheap(pretty much just cover cost for my friends:biggrin.....but that will be for another year or possibly 2!:wink: :sad:

OH and Re, in or closer to August I might be VERY interested in going in with you(and anyone else) for some different cases! I would LOVE to get the boys a few different things to eat!:happy:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I have always been tempted to order a beef, pig or sheep head just for the shock factor but have yet to follow through. Maybe this winter when they can stay outside and enjoy their feast.


me too, but i just can't see my old people reacting well to a beef head in the back yard.....you've been to my house, liz....this could give them all cardiac arrest.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Mine will be decently cheap(pretty much just cover cost for my friends:biggrin.....but that will be for another year or possibly 2!:wink: :sad:
> 
> OH and Re, in or closer to August I might be VERY interested in going in with you(and anyone else) for some different cases! I would LOVE to get the boys a few different things to eat!:happy:


not august, abi dear...i have got to empty these freezers a little first....the only reason i got venison is because i'm not sure about lisa and her beef...and this venison trim is da bomb.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> not august, abi dear...i have got to empty these freezers a little first....the only reason i got venison is because i'm not sure about lisa and her beef...and this venison trim is da bomb.


HAHAHA....well then when ever you are ready!:tongue1: I ALWAYS forget that you feed 1# PER DAY not on average per pet!HAHAHAHA


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I need to find somewhere around here with cheap goat.


let me know if you do. my dogs love goat and you can have the head to put in your freezer...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> let me know if you do. my dogs love goat and you can have the head to put in your freezer...


Haha, well, I really appreciate your kindness. Just what I always wanted as a gift... a goat's head! Hahaha. I have GOT to find some cheap goat now for sure!


----------



## Rowdy Buddha (Jun 11, 2011)

> it's a source that anyone can buy meat and other stuff from...it's called willamette valley....outside of portland.
> 
> if you're in oregon, join our co op and get lots of goodies....for all kinds of sources...
> 
> WAzzuOR_BARF : Washington/Oregon BARF



Thanks Magicre!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rowdy Buddha said:


> Thanks Magicre!


you are more than welcome...but join our co op...you'd be surprised at what is offered....

although i haven't seen goat....and i did get goat from willamette. it was from new zealand.....cut six ways.....lovely.


----------



## kate7578 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am a new member as we just got a Dalmatian puppy. We are feeding BARF/RAW which means we do use veggies as Dals can not process purines (Offal/liver/heart etc well) The majority of our food is RAW but because we can not feed organs we do a veggie mix. Thank you for the information involving minder farms! We have been looking for turkey and chicken necks forever!!! Super excited to find another group!


----------

